# Have You Smoked Winter Squash?



## michchef (Nov 4, 2009)

Is it good smoked? I'm talkin' Hubbard, Butternut, Acorn and Buttercups. How would you go about doing it? Chunking it and smoking it in a pan or halving the squash, remove the seeds and smoke on the grate?
I'm thinking that an acorn squash halved, seeds removed and filled with a sausage/walnut stuffing then smoked might be pretty good.

Tell me how you do yours.


----------



## alx (Nov 4, 2009)

I have cut in half my butternut before.I smoked a few hours and then into a 300 degree oven until soft.I have also seen it smoked in 1-2 inch slices.

Very good....Your recipe sounds excellent!!!!

They also make killer PIES!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have grilled alot of squash that seem to be our latest new thing to grill/smoke and just try new ways to do things. We try alot of differant things alot from here too. So we like to smoke squash and stuff them too.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thinking of doing an Acorn squash tonight. How did yours come out?


----------



## reeko (Jan 12, 2010)

I have done it halved, with butter. Sprinkled with Brown Sugar and Nutmeg.

I cooked it along with a chicken, came out pretty well.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 13, 2010)

Reeko - we must be on the same page. I did halved Acorn tonight with br sugar, butter, and nutmeg. Will post qview tomorrow.

By the way, also did a chicken! Wierd


----------

